# FDSB English Pointer Puppies



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a great litter of English Pointer Puppies listed for sale on KSL. Follow this link to learn more about the pups and to see their pictures: http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=6757598&cat=105

For those of you who are looking for a great hunting dog and companion - this litter will give you exactly what you are looking for. All puppies are very sociable pups that will please anyone. The sire of the litter is Kurt Coburns dog Honkytonk Cash "Doc". Doc is a rapidly rising future NASTRA champion. In his last two trials he has picked up two first place finishes. My dog is Lindley's "Angel" be Happy. Angel will be trialed this next year. Both dogs are very personable dogs, that have the ability to lie next to fire and in a moments notice tear up the hillside in search of game. Both dogs are super nice specimens of the breed and will bring you many years of enjoyment.

I frequent this forum - but rarely leave any messages or comments. Please e-mail me at [email protected] or call me at 801-447-4187 if you are interested in seeing these pups.


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

I have one puppy left. I am asking $275 OBO for her if sold by Friday 6/19/09. Give me a call at 801-447-4187 if interested.[attachment=0:1rkfr6zm]Stella on point.jpg[/attachment:1rkfr6zm][attachment=1:1rkfr6zm]Georgeous wife and stella.jpg[/attachment:1rkfr6zm]


----------

